# Showing off = $$



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I had a friend over last night that I haven't seen in a couple of years. We were all visiting and my wife was telling his fiance they need to get a quad so we can all go riding. He asked about mine so I pulled it out and was showing him some of my mods and telling him how much power the brutes have and stuff. I cranked it up and pulled it out on the street and punched it. I rode a pretty good wheelie and when I sat it down the left front tie rod bent bad. So I limped it back into the garage and had to explain to him thats the first time that had happened. Not a good showing for the brute when I am trying to talk someone into getting one and break parts. 
I ordered a set of the ASR pro X off ebay this morning. I knew these thing were prone to bending and breaking but I thought it would be binding them in some ruts not riding wheelies... urgggh!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

There ya go. NOT COOL, lol


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

That's messed up, but on the plus side, at least you were at home and didn't just get to where you were gonna ride for the weekend.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

That is exactly why I am going riding next weekend. I wanted to do a good one day ride to make sure everything is good for mud nats in March. Now I will be riding on new tie rods and hopefully I wont find another weak point and it will be ready to go. I would have been really upset if I had just paid admission to a ride park and unloaded it just to load it back up and go home.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya im bent to on my brute 2 from landing on wheelies..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah when you come down on pavement or hard pack, the impact tents to force the wheels to flair and tow-out hard, and if there is suficient traction, the tires don't slip and transfer all that force to the tierods bending them. Better that then breaking a knuckle I guess. That's why Kawie made them that way, to bend before the limits are reached on the ends, stems and knuckles. You can ease some of this force by making sure you have just a little toe-in to start with...say 1/16 -3/16s. Just remember, the only thing holding the wheels straight is those tierods. You won't bend or break the ASRs, but... some have broken stems, knuckles and ends after replacing the rods with either ASRs or Diamond Gs. Although its not very often so don't worry about it too much. Do check that tie-in and be sure not to be on that front break coming down from a wheelie on asphault.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

crap happens man. thats sure doesnt look good for a first impression on a potential brute buyer. But if u let him ride it 1 time then he will be sold. Just dont let him engage the front end while spinning the back tires like i did when i first got mine...:aargh4: 300 $ mistake and lesson learned.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

whew!

Glad yer ok man!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Showing off = $$ 

How many times have we said, "Hold my beer and watch this!" Then you hear that "snap", well hell, there's another axle.......


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hey zacksbf if they dont come in time for that ride i have stock that will get you by till your heavy duty 1's come in...


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

That's better than snapping the outer tie rod off, and the right wheel toeing all the way out and breaking the outer cv joint though.. I was lucky that's all I broke.. I was in the grass too. They are just too weak for big tires


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea I was lucky that it didnt snatch the tire all the way one direction when I landed it. 
Walker I will PM you if I don't get a shipping notification in the next day or two.

I think I still made a good quad impression just not brute impression. He said yea we just need to get a regular lil quad 4x4 and start riding with you. He said he didn't need "all that" lol. So he will come around once he gets on one for a few rides he will decide to get "all that" and buy a brute. I will just make sure he buys one he can flip and not loose money when he gets tired of being drug thru the parks on a tow rope by me.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i bought a 420 new in 08 and dont get me wrong its a heck of a mud bike. But it just doesnt have enough umph to do what i want it to do. I went through stuff yesterday on my brute in 2wd that my 420 has to be in 4wd to go thru. But i got tired of being pushed and pulled in ruts all the time. So i bought "all that" lol. All that leaning trying to reach bottom gets old.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That is very nice of you Walker.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> That is very nice of you Walker.


i'm sure he would do it for me....and i bought extra stuff when i had just the 2 inch lift now i gots the 4 inch lift its collecting dust....


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea you jumped on the 4 inch when Dale's bike went down didn't you? 
I remember him telling me someone from on here swapped it out with him I was thinking it was you. Also I would definately help out anyone that I can, especially when I am on a ride and someone goes down I have spent lots of time on the trails helping people out.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep i bought the lift and tires and pc111.... just pm me if your plan a isn't goin to come threw


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

If they don't make, You could also bend it back with little mall and weld angle iron on them, thats what i've done to mine. Ain't no way in hell them things will ever bend again, but now the ends just bust apart after a while... But, it would be a very good temporary fix while waiting on the ASR.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I wil let you know walkerl. Also if the highlifter park is open next saturday that is where I plan on riding if your available and want to come out just let me know. If it is closed I may be coming even closer to you and going to a different park because I need to ride I am tired of seeing the bike just sit in the garage.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i've been wanting to go to highlifter park i need to make sure mine is in mud nats shape as well ... is it just you goin or you bringin the family???


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

just me on this ride. I want the family to come but the wife said she would watch my son and to just go have fun and make sure it is right for the nats when she is riding with me


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

haha ok let me see what my work schedule looks like hopefully we can meet up and ride


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

another fix zacksbf you could try is to place piping over your tire rods i saw that on here you might not have to do it on the asr's but, added insurance never hurts, just thought i'd throw that out there.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

Zacksbf if u guys decide to go there sat send me a pm i might come along as well.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Bend that thing to shape! (If ur parts dont come in). I bent mine on a trail as i was coming out of 1 of the mud holes . came out the woods with wheels pointing two directions . took to trailer and bent it back rode rest of day . bought a new one a week later (stock then was $8.88) better the tie rod than the knuckle or anything else on that front end. the rod was the cheapest thing on it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It could have already had a slight bend in it, just finished it off when you landed... Especially since you're rollin on 30 backs.. :rockn:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> It could have already had a slight bend in it, just finished it off when you landed... Especially since you're rollin on 30 backs.. :rockn:


Very true!! I am loving the backs so far.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

blue beast said:


> Bend that thing to shape! (If ur parts dont come in). I bent mine on a trail as i was coming out of 1 of the mud holes . came out the woods with wheels pointing two directions . took to trailer and bent it back rode rest of day . bought a new one a week later (stock then was $8.88) better the tie rod than the knuckle or anything else on that front end. the rod was the cheapest thing on it.


I thought about just putting stockers back on it for that exact reason. I really don't want to start busting knuckles when the tie-rod doesn't give but I also don't like having to worry about them being to weak so I went ahead and got the ASR's.
I also thought about just bending it back but then I would be running one that is really in a weakened state and that would have me all out of my game when riding because I would think I had to nurse it around and thats just not me.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

JHR said:


> Zacksbf if u guys decide to go there sat send me a pm i might come along as well.


Will do!! The more the better. 
I will check with Highlifter and see if it will be open Saturday and then figure out if I need to throw a stocker back on it or if mine will be in and let you know.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats what I did w/ 29x12's up front... I bought a set of aftermarket heavy duty alum. ones after having bent the stockers, well, first ride out, I broke both of them. You cant ride back to the truck on BROKE tie-rods, but you CAN ride back w/ bent ones!! So I ordered 4 OEM tie rods (they are/were $10...) put 2 back on, and took the other 2 w/ me in the truck whenever I went riding! :rockn:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I am thinking I will buy a stock replacement for my bent one and put the ends on it and keep the right one and just carry those with me in the ammo box so if I ever snap one I can put a stock setup back on it to get back to the truck or keep riding. I am sure it would be tons of fun wrenching on them behind a silverback gummed full of mud laying in the mud but it beats getting towed back.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

*beats getting towed back*. by a honda i fixed it for you..lol


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Highlifter park will be open this Saturday. Scott just replied to me asking on HL so now I just have to get that stuff going. I will wait til Wednesday for the rods to arrive and if they don't show up I will make other arrangements by either hitting you up Walker or just getting one from the stealership since they aren't that expensive because I know having spares wouldn't hurt.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

walker said:


> *beats getting towed back*. by a honda i fixed it for you..lol


That would depend on how far from the truck I am. Wouldn't be any Honda's on the back side of the parks. They would be on the main trails arguing about what tire they can turn and stuff, lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

zacksbf said:


> That would depend on how far from the truck I am. Wouldn't be any Honda's on the back side of the parks. They would be on the main trails arguing about what tire they can turn and stuff, lol


yea true that...let me know and hopefully my work schedule and my chick let me go ride...lol


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

ASR's still haven't showed up so I slapped another stock tie-rod in this morning and replaced my plugs and wires (which seems to have fixed the dying out in water problem) and put tire wet all over it so I am ready to ride tomorrow.
I know Walker is still a maybe so if anyone else in the area wants to ride at highlifter tomorrow let me know and we can all meet up.


----------

